# A couple of pics from my last hunt



## Mr Ed (Aug 16, 2006)

Me and my daughter stopped at this lake near where she lives to do a little hunting.  All she had on was flip flops so she's wearing my desert combat boots.  Pics may not be the greatest, took them with my phone.  We did catch 2 A hentzi though...
   First pic is of the first burrow we came across and the first hentzi.  Next is my daughter with her snake catcher carrying the bucket and the T.  Then our next burrow (2nd T).  It was hot so we didn't hunt long so we went up to the lake afterward.  My stupid phone case shows up in the pics, sorry...


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 16, 2006)

Awesome Eddie!  Laurens a champ, no one can locate burrows like she can.  Let me know when yall want to come up here again, both of you are welcome any time!


----------

